# New 312Bh



## MikeR/T (Jul 21, 2014)

Been lurking on here for a couple months waiting for delivery of our Outback 312BH. It finally arrived and we took delivery yesterday. Love it so far but haven't used it yet.
Delivery went well with only a couple of minor issues that were corrected on the spot - weather seal around outside kitchen door not glued, missing black tank valve handle and a spot on the front cap that looks like the buffer hit it wrong. The service manager documented the spot on the front cap in case it becomes an issue.
The floor plan has changed from what is in the brochure. There is only one door to the bedroom with a larger entertainment center. The bunk room has a door now instead of the curtain. Also the flooring is the wood laminate instead of the tile. 
Does anyone know if there is a switch to turn on the LED awning lights other than using the remote? I've crawled all over that thing and can't find one.


----------



## kylek7398 (Dec 10, 2014)

I too will be taking delivery of a 312BH in the next week or so as a result of a unit swap with Keystone. I believe I read the remote is the only way to control the awning lights, but could be wrong. Anything else that you have found I may need to look for?


----------



## MikeR/T (Jul 21, 2014)

kylek7398 said:


> I too will be taking delivery of a 312BH in the next week or so as a result of a unit swap with Keystone. I believe I read the remote is the only way to control the awning lights, but could be wrong. Anything else that you have found I may need to look for?


We've only had it out 1 weekend so far. Didn't have any issues at all. One little thing to remember - when you turn on the stereo, all of the speakers are on (a,b,c). Have to remember to turn off the outside unless you want to keep your neighbors entertained!


----------

